# Best Speaker/Music System/Home thearer in and around 10k



## AryaInk (Jul 4, 2013)

2.1 or 5.1 doesn't matter, sound reproduction should be good. Main usage is going to be Music, occasional Movies and Gaming. Computer Speaker system or Home theater, doesn't matter, but if its a home theater then it should have option to connect to a pc. Would love to have remote, but not necessary.

What you think are my options ?


----------



## Gollum (Jul 4, 2013)

do you want to buy a dvd player along too?


----------



## AryaInk (Jul 4, 2013)

Gollum said:


> do you want to buy a dvd player along too?


No, not really.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 4, 2013)

look for some thing like an Onkyo receiver +speaker combo
They sell the cheapest receivers that can include cost of receiver+speakrs-subwoofer to be about 20k


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 4, 2013)

If music is your primary thing so nothing comes close to Swan M10 in their price range.


----------



## AryaInk (Jul 4, 2013)

Gollum said:


> look for some thing like an Onkyo receiver +speaker combo
> They sell the cheapest receivers that can include cost of receiver+speakrs-subwoofer to be about 20k


I totally did not get what receiver+speakrs-subwoofer thing is , would I have to buy every thing separately ? Can you please be more specific and provide model names for a good combo ?



High-Fidelity said:


> If music is your primary thing so nothing comes close to Swan M10 in their price range.


I went through the few reviews and comparisons, and Swan M10 seems to be not favoured by people who like to listen to heavy Bass music and I am one of them 

How does, Edifier C3, DA5000 Pro, C6 fair against each other ?


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 4, 2013)

AryaInk said:


> I went through the few reviews and comparisons, and Swan M10 seems to be not favoured by people who like to listen to heavy Bass music and I am one of them
> 
> How does, Edifier C3, DA5000 Pro, C6 fair against each other ?



If bass is your primary thing in music so You should only go for Logitech speakers, preferably Logitech Z623.


----------



## AryaInk (Jul 4, 2013)

High-Fidelity said:


> If bass is your primary thing in music so You should only go for Logitech speakers, preferably Logitech Z623.


No, Bass is not the primary thing, but it is one important thing, can not base my decision on bass alone.

Let me list my preference of kind of music, not in any particular order

I listen a lot of :
Electronic
Dubstep
Rap
Edith Piaf
Country
Instrumental
Oldies, both English and Hindi, as back as 1920's
Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan
Bhajans

So I would prefer the system to reproduce fair enough sound in all these scenarios, not to forget Movies and Games occasionally.

Do you think Logitech Z623 still be the best ?


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 4, 2013)

Logitech Z623 has boomy, uncontrolled bass instead of tight, controlled and punchy bass which is needed for any music. I know you need the bass as well as bass quantity which is tight punchy and full of definition but sadly logitech Z623 is far from it to provide you. Edifier C3 will be having less bass than the Logitech Z623 but more bass than the Swan M10 but it's bass definition and overall sound quality as well as clarity, instrument separation is inferior to Swan M10. Swan M10 is also better than the bose, jbl powered speaker. So now if you can spend 20k around so Swan M50W is the best bet which has the same sound as Swan M10 + more bass output.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 4, 2013)

DNM AV-499FM/Norge 1515 + Norge Md.75 Speakers.


----------



## AryaInk (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys, got Edifier C3


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 6, 2013)

Congrats!


----------

